
Novel Phage Therapy Saves Patient with Multidrug-Resistant Bacterial Infection - nafizh
https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2017-04-25-novel-phage-therapy-saves-patient-with-multidrug-resistant-bacterial-infection.aspx
======
tim333
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226790)
(40 comments)

------
zdean
Better source from UC San Diego:

[https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2017-04-25-novel...](https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2017-04-25-novel-
phage-therapy-saves-patient-with-multidrug-resistant-bacterial-infection.aspx)

~~~
joecool1029
> Better source from UC San Diego:

Because it isn't BuzzFeed?

I read both articles and the BuzzFeed one was much more extensive, covered
both the background of his infection better and the process in which he ended
up getting the phage treatment.

So no, your source isn't better in this case.

EDIT: Here it is since the mods swapped it out already,
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/azeenghorayshi/navy-phage-
viruses-f...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/azeenghorayshi/navy-phage-viruses-for-
antibiotics-crisis)

------
rayuela
Thank you for changing the source. Seeing a science article from Buzzfeed on
the front page of HN was pretty unsettling.

